# Zweite festplatte funktioniert auf einmal nicht mehr



## snoopyd (20. Februar 2003)

Hallo an alle!!

Habe meinen PC erweitert und eine 2.-HD (WD 120GB) eingebaut. Ich hatte es geschafft, dass ich beide HD auf WinXP benutzen konnte. 

Jedoch als ich die neue HD mal ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut habe, erkennt der PC jetzt beide nicht mehr. 

Ich höre beim Start ein komisches "ticken" wenn ich den strom an die neue HD anschliesse und der PC startet nicht.

Also 1. HD ist ein IBM 80GB und die 2. WD 120GB, ASUS V733, WinXP-Pro...

Vielen Dank für irgendeine INFO!!


----------



## Paule (20. Februar 2003)

hast du mal probiert , nur eien platte anzuschliessen und zu gucken , ob wenigstens eine geht ?


----------



## snoopyd (20. Februar 2003)

ja, wenn ich nur eine anschliesse funktionierts...

sobald ich den zweiten anschliesse, geht das ticken schon los


----------



## El_Schubi (20. Februar 2003)

falsch gejumpert?
hast du beim ausbau irgendwas an den jumpern verändert?
also daß jetzt an einem ide kabel 2 master hängen?


----------



## snoopyd (20. Februar 2003)

hab den ersten als MASTER und den zweiten als SLAVE eingestellt... kann es am IDE-Kabel liegen?


----------



## Paule (20. Februar 2003)

also , so ein änliches problem hab ich auch gehabt
wenn ich eine platte drann hatte gings wunderbar , aber wenn ich 2 platten an einem ide-kabel hatte ging nix mehr , auch wenn ich die eine als master und die andre als slave gejumpert hatte....das hatt mich ziemlich angegkotzt ,und ich hab bis jetzt noch keine ordentliche lösung dafür gefunden 

GRüße
Paule


----------



## melmager (20. Februar 2003)

also ticken könnte auch bedeuten das die hd im eimer ist 

der kopf sieht die servospur nicht desswegen wird der kopf hin und her bewegt um die spur zu suchen das tickt dann 

man nachsehen was fürn hersteller das ist meist gibt es dort ein testproggi 

ansonsten sind immer seagate hd im verbund mit anderen herstellen fehleranfälliger dann hilft ein aufteilen der platten auf die beiden ide ports

(ich gehe mal davon aus das dein bios die festplatte richtig eingetragen hat ...)


----------



## snoopyd (21. Februar 2003)

dieses blöde ticken geht mir langsam auf die nerven...  

der bios ist auf "auto-detect" eingestellt, und hat sonst keine probleme. Die Marke ist IBM und Western-Digital.. Weiss jemand ob die beiden sich vertragen?

und hat jemand auch mal ein ticken gehabt? bei der festplatte meine ich...


----------



## dfd1 (21. Februar 2003)

Wenn eine HD tickt, ist das selten ein gutes Zeichen, wie melmager schon schrieb.

Aber: Funktionieren beide Festplatten?? 
Zum Testen: Schliesse jede Festplatte einzeln an, also nicht das beide laufen.

Wenn es auch dann bei einer HD tickt, dann kannst du sie höchst wahrscheinlich in den Rundordner legen, bzw eintauschen.

Sonst liegt das Problem wo anders, was ich persönlich nicht annehme.


----------



## snoopyd (23. Februar 2003)

die hd ist hinüber.. tausch sie ein. danke leute!


----------



## Paule (24. Februar 2003)

bitteschön 
meine festplatte hat auch mal ne zeitlang getickt , udn wollte sich manchmal nicht finden lassen ,oder von ihr booten lassen....
da dachte ich mir auch schon , dass ich mir bald ne neue platte kaufen muss aber , dann hab ich die festplatte nicht mehr so sehr benutzt , wie davor und nun geht sie wieder einwandfrei 
da hab ich wohl nochmal glück gehabt


----------

